# Direct deposit help



## burak deniz (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm new to uber, I started February 13,2015. I was told I received the money to my bank account from my email but I don't see anything yet. Bill sent me a email at 7:53 am saying that raiser has paid you, but the money is not in my bank account. Does it take time after the email? What should I do? I checked 2 times before giving the routing number. What could be the problem?


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Are your routing and account #'s correct? They would of sent you a test deposit of a few cents a few days before your actual deposit. If you didn't receive that there is a problem somewhere. Email support and they will correct it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

it could take until tonight or early tomorrow to post to your account, banks have different policies as to how long it takes to see a current days deposit.


----------



## Rabbi52 (May 14, 2015)

I set mine up with a savings account. The test deposit of $.01 came through. When I emailed them with a question they said it had to be a checking account the money was direct deposited to. Supposed to get my first pay tomorrow. We'll see if it comes through. Anyone else using a savings account instead of checking. Want to make sure I don't need to switch my account and routing numbers to my checking account.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rabbi52 said:


> I set mine up with a savings account. The test deposit of $.01 came through.


You've already received the test deposit. You will also receive your payout deposit now.

There you go kane.
Like I'd said, it makes no difference if the receiving account is a checking, savings or a credit union account.

Attn. thehappytypist.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

All the information I ever received said that savings accounts can't be used for the direct deposit. I would give it until the morning, pay day is technically Thursday. If you do end up needing to use a different account, it takes 2 business days for your pay to be deposited once the account is updated.


----------



## Rabbi52 (May 14, 2015)

Got my deposut today into my SAVINGS account!!! Woohoo.!.!.!.!


----------

